# TCS vs. NCE and Digitrax Decoders



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I was looking for a DCC decoder (without sound) and found one from TCS, NCE, and Digitrax. The TCS decoder was around $15 higher than the other two. I noticed that in general their decoders are more expensive. Why is this? Are they that much better than the other two? Below are the three models I was looking at. Are their decoders more configurage for advanced operation? Any input would be great. Thank you.


TCS: 1302 ALD4

NCE: 524120 (N12A0)

Digitrax: DN163A0


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

These are for N right? I've only used the Digitrax and found it very good. Are these going in an Atlas? If so I've had problems with the contact points on the split chassis not always always make a good connection with decoder.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have never used TCS decoders so I cannot speak to their quality. I have used other models of Digitrax and NCE. I personally prefer NCE and have never had one fail for reasons other than my error. When I have had an issue their customer service is top notch. On top of that I live within driving distance of the town where they are made so any issues I just go there.

I have not had any issue with the Digitrax motor only ones. I did have a defective sound decoder from them. I emailed the description with what happened and the next day received an email with a return label. 10 days later a new decoder was in the mail box. Could not have asked for more considering the 10 days included postage and a weekend.

The only brand that I would not recommend at this time are the MRC motor controllers or sound with motor controllers. I have not had any issues with their Sounder (sound only) series.


----------



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. I've had good luck with MRC sounds decoders so far. I've only installed 2, but so far the sound is good enough given it's n scale, drop-in installation, and less expensive than many of the others. I'm sure that SoundTraxx beats them hands down, but I don't have the skills necessary to safely solder everything in place.


----------

